# Post Your favorite " QUOTE "



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I drove by a Church today and saw a perfect " QUOTE " on there sign... Church sign's are good like that!!!

" QUOTE " *HUMILITY* *IS THE* *RESULT OF* *EXPERIENCING* *REALITY*

*We all* need a reality check from time to time.

*MB*


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

"Stupid hurts"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I still miss my ex wife.

But my aim is improving!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

"You never ever really get to know that special Woman...that you think that you love more than life itself UNTILL.........

You meet her and her lawyer....in Court"


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

You can't drink all day if you don't start first thing in the morning!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Too many for a favorite ... but this is one that came to mind.

"Eighty percent of success is showing up." *- Woody Allen*


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

"Three people can keep a secret, as long as two of them are dead"

Mark Twain


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

"You dont win a war by dieing for your country, you win a war by making the other poor b**tard die for his" - General George S. Patton


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

"Why don't you go wait in the car, I will be out in a few minutes" - *The Driver for the new Al-Quida leader*


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

"Follow me and I will make you fishers of men" - Jesus, Mark 1:17


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Give a man a fish, and he will eat for a day, Teach a man to fish, and he will eat for eternity...... 

I don't know who said it, but I like it... :biggrin:


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

*Quote*

Life is not about the breaths you take, but the moments that take your breath away


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*"Setbacks are just opportunities to rethink your position."*

Note: Sure wish I didn't have so many opportunites in life.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Never get into a Pi$$ing contest with a bigger D!ck than you...you will always lose.


My dad gave me that advice many years ago. I hold it close to heart and true to soul.


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

_Life is something that happens while you are busy making other plans. _


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Ch_ _ch What's Missing ?........u R !!! One Of My Favorites


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

here's to us and those like us... dam few left!! also a movie trivia quote.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

If your working, I'm working


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*When a loved ones come home, always run to greet them. *

*Never pass up the opportunity to go for a joyride. *

*Allow the experience of fresh air and the wind in your face to be pure ecstasy. *

*When it's in your best interest, practice obedience. *

*Let others know when they've invaded your territory. *

*Take naps. *

*Stretch before rising. *

*Run, romp, and play daily. *

*Thrive on attention and let people touch you. *

*Avoid biting when a simple growl will do. *

*On warm days, stop to lie on your back on the grass. *

*On hot days, drink lots of water and lie under a shady tree. *

*When you're happy, dance around and wag your entire body. *

*No matter how often you're scolded, don't buy into the guilt thing and pout, run right back and make friends. *

*Delight in the simple joy of a long walk. *

*Eat with gusto and enthusiasm. *

*Stop when you have had enough. *

*Be loyal. *

*Never pretend to be something you're not. *

*When someone is having a bad day, be silent, sit close by and nuzzle him/her gently. *

*And finally, never trust anyone until you smell their butt.... *


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

"Here's to swimmin' with bowlegged women"


Kelly


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

A good friend will come bail you out of jail but a* true friend *will be sitting next to you saying, "Dam....that was fun"


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

boat_money said:


> here's to us and those like us... dam few left!! also a movie trivia quote.


This one is driving me crazy, I was initialy thinking western but I can't think of it.

Is it possibly from The Perfect Storm?


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Dilemma not Quote*

I think that the previous quote is from "Heartbreak Ridge"

I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, "Where's the self-help section?" She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Eagles may soar, but weasles dont get sucked into jet engines, and 
if you cant play with the big dogs, stay on the porch


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

This one used to be on a billboard when my girls were teenagers and they were at that age when when girls can be really cruel about a classmate, etc.....(which they _were really _taught better than that!!) They got sick of hearing me tell it to them!! That was 12 + years ago and they are 24 & 26 now...and I would still get an eye roll it I said it to them!

*"It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice!"*


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I like an old Italian saying, "The best revenge is living well".


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

_*Limetruese Always!*_

*Can't touch this!*


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

"Experience is the name we give to our mistakes."

"I may not know much, but at least I know that."

"Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a rain dance."

"Don't corner anything that you know is meaner than you."

"Always drink upstream from the heard."

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it."


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"good judgement comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgement." --berry lepatner


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

"give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; teach a man to fish and he will sit in the boat and drink beer all day."


"I didn't know how many of 'em it was gonna take to kick my a**........but I knew how many they were gonna use!"

Jeff


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.quotationspage.com/

Good night! LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"What doesn't destroy me makes me stronger." German philosopher Niche

Similar to:

"... tribulation worketh patience." Romans 5:3 (KJV)

So, don't ask God to give you patience... you're asking for trouble!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Being therefore justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ;

2 through whom we also have our access by faith into this grace in which we stand. We rejoice in hope of the glory of God.

3 Not only this, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering works perseverance;

4 and perseverance, proven character; and proven character, hope:

5 and hope doesn't disappoint us, because God's love has been poured out into our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us.

6 For while we were yet weak, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly.

7 For one will hardly die for a righteous man. Yet perhaps for a righteous person someone would even dare to die.

8 But God commends his own love toward us, in that while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us.

9 Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we will be saved from God's wrath through him.

10 For if, while we were enemies, we were reconciled to God through the death of his Son, much more, being reconciled, we will be saved by his life.

11 Not only so, but we also rejoice in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, through whom we have now received the reconciliation.

12 Therefore, as sin entered into the world through one man, and death through sin; and so death passed to all men, because all sinned.

13 For until the law, sin was in the world; but sin is not charged when there is no law.

14 Nevertheless death reigned from Adam until Moses, even over those whose sins weren't like Adam's disobedience, who is a foreshadowing of him who was to come.

15 But the free gift isn't like the trespass. For if by the trespass of the one the many died, much more did the grace of God, and the gift by the grace of the one man, Jesus Christ, abound to the many.

16 The gift is not as through one who sinned: for the judgment came by one to condemnation, but the free gift came of many trespasses to justification.

17 For if by the trespass of the one, death reigned through the one; so much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and of the gift of righteousness reign in life through the one, Jesus Christ.

18 So then as through one trespass, all men were condemned; even so through one act of righteousness, all men were justified to life.

19 For as through the one man's disobedience many were made sinners, even so through the obedience of the one, many will be made righteous.

20 The law came in besides, that the trespass might abound; but where sin abounded, grace abounded more exceedingly;

21 that as sin reigned in death, even so grace might reign through righteousness to eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Good night again. God Bless ya Mrs. B


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, Melon! That's an awesome passage, and it really blessed my heart.

Nitey Night!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

*Don't sweat it.*

"Don't sweat the petty s**t, instead pet the sweaty s**t"

S.M.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

In Aviation our record is perfect, we've never left one up there.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

My favorite
I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than have a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

MB said:


> I drove by a Church today and saw a perfect " QUOTE " on there sign... Church sign's are good like that!!!
> 
> " QUOTE " *HUMILITY* *IS THE* *RESULT OF* *EXPERIENCING* *REALITY*
> 
> ...


"Humility is not thinking less of yourself, but rather thinking of yourself less."


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*Cowboy Advise*

Ol Gus & Woodrow Would Think These Are Great Words To Live By,

*Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.*
*Keep skunks and bankers and lawyers at a distance.*

*Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.*

*A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.*

*Words that soak into your ears are whispered, not yelled.*

*Meanness don't just happen overnight.*

*Forgive your enemies. It messes up their heads.*

*Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.*

*It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge.*

*You cannot unsay a cruel word.*

*Every path has a few puddles.*

*When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.*

*The best sermons are lived, not preached.*

*Most of the stuff people worry about isn**'**t never going happen anyway.*

*Don't judge folks by their relatives.*

*Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.*

*Live a good, honorable life Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.*

*Don't interfere with something that isn**'**t bothering you none.*

*Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a rain dance.*

*If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop digging.*

*Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.*

*The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every morning.*

*Always drink upstream from the herd.*

*Good judgment comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment.*

*Letting the cat out of the bag is a whole lot easier than putting it back in.*

*If you get to thinking you're a person of some influence, try ordering somebody else's dog around.*

*Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply. Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.*


----------



## dixierider (May 21, 2004)

"If your going to walk on thin ice, well you might as well dance".


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I have two plaques at our house:

"We many not have it all together, but together we have it all."

and

"Live well, Laugh Often, Love Much."


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Never pass up an opportunity to keep your mouth closed.

Problems? There are no problems, just opportunities to excel.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Honor thy Father and thy Mother.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

to quote my father:

"get your head pointed in the right direction and your *** will follow"

"keep yer nose in yer own trough"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A mistake is not a mistake if a lesson was learned. D.D.S.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

"A man has just got to know his limitations."


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Whiskey on Beer...nothing to fear 

Beer on Whiskey... very risky. And my signature line.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Favorite Sayings:*

One of my favorite...and there are many is:

_"Look at adversity as a thread that adds richness to the tapestry of life"._


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Take off is optional!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

*A " Quote " from 1983 I Lived it & Learned than Wrote down*

In life don't Expect a thing,

Accept what is,

For those who Expect,

Life's a quize Endlessly Unanswered.

*MB*


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone can count the seeds in an apple,
Only God can count the apples in an seed.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"I love you Daddy" Guy


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

By the way "Here's to us and those like us, dam few left", is from Gardens of Stone I think, with James Caan and James Earl Jones.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

" The fish are in tha water! " waterspout
" Got goldfish! " waterspout
" Cheetos make boats go fast " waterspout
" Once your name is gone, everything is gone ! " waterspouts daddy

:tongue:


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

One of my favorites.....

*"Love Like You've Never Been Loved and Dance Like Nobody's Watching"*

All the Best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Why do they call it common sense when so few people have it?

later, biggreen


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Never trust anything that bleeds for a week & doesnt die.
&
Boy dont you know women arent anything but trouble.

this was what my granddad told me when I hit 16
Oxx..


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

For God so loved the world, that HE gave HIS only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in HIM, should not perish but have everlasting life. (JOHN 3:16)


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Get In
Sit Down
Shut up
and Hold On


Dave


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

"Never measure wealth by how much money you have"
Prentice Ritter


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

What about the ''Jesus heals the broken hearted'' billboard right behind Heartbreakers on 45?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

" i love a man who grins when he fights" winston churchill


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

"DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO WOMAN" walton and johnson in the morning houston texas (and other places too)


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

God has a plan for us better that our own.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is a cool site with a bunch of fishing quotes. www.wvangler.com/FishingQuotes.htm


----------



## FishDByrd (Mar 23, 2006)

*add another...*

Creativity is allowing yourself to make mistakes. Art is knowing which ones to keep.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Work like you don't need the money.
Love like you've never been hurt. 
And dance like no one's watching.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Here are a few of my favorites:

There is a fine line between fishing and just standing on the shore like an idiot. - Steven Wright

Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy. - Benjamin Franklin

'Tis better to be silent and thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt. - Abraham Lincoln

Honesty is the first chapter of the book of wisdom. - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"i'm not sure that i want to belong to any club that would have me for a member." -- groucho marx


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I used this expression when teaching my daugters to drive:
There's only one sane person on this road, and it's you


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

After a night at the HLSR BBQ Cook-Off:

"I feel like I've been ate by a wolf and shat over a cliff"


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Since I have a brand new Grand-daughter as of last Thursday:

"If I would have known Grand-Kids are so much fun,
I would have had them first." 

The Professor


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

don't know who said it. but I like speckle-catchers old Sig line!

It's better to be in a boat with a drink on the rocks than be in the drink with a boat on the rocks!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I almost forgot one that is of utmost importance to me:

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed." - Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitution


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

A lot of great quotes, one more I didn't see in the thread....

Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention 
of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body,
but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, 
totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming
WOW---What A RIDE!!

Unknown Author


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

" How dare you break wind before me" " Sorry babe i didnt realize it was your turn"

Austin Powers


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If you want to get on your feet, get off your arse. 

Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel. Samuel Johnson

When doing business with a religous s.o.b., get it in writing. Their word isn't worth s%$t. Edward R. Murrow


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*"Behold, a Pale Horse. His name that sat on him was death, and Hell followed with him." Rev. 6:8*


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Here's one I read today . I think its kinda touching 

" I'm not near as worried about the quality of Man as I used to Be" - Zac King


Dave


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

"No Husband has ever been shot in the back by his wife while doing the dishes or folding laundry"









F.B.I. Crime Statistics.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

- This is the day the Lord has made, rejoice and be glad in it.

and 

- Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Here are a few from the worst human on earth....what an idiot.

MIKE TYSON

"[He] called me a 'rapist' and a 'recluse.' I'm not a recluse."

"All praise is to Allah, I'll fight any man, any animal, if Jesus were here I'd fight him too."



"I guess I'm gonna fade into Bolivian."


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*From a Van Zant song*

It reall hit home when I first heard it.

*You want to hear God Laugh tell Him your plans....*


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them you're a mile away AND you have their shoes.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

These are a few that I like & have been coolecting over the years. Sorry it is so long . . . I still have extras if needed 
PDS
___________________


"Everything should be made as simple as possible, but not simpler." - Albert Einstein

". . . no free man shall be debarred the use of arms within his own land." - Thomas Jefferson, Virginia Constitution of 1776
"The great object is that every man be armed . . . everyone who is able may have a gun." - Patrick Henry
". . . the ultimate authority . . . resides in the people alone . . . (due to) the advantage of being armed which the Americans possess over the
people of almost every other nation." - James Madison, Federalist Papers
"Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself . . . they deserve a place of honor with all that's good." - George Washington

"The Constitution of the United States was designed for a moral and religious people and is inadequate for the government of any other
kind." - John Adams
"They that can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin
"God grants liberty only to those who love it, and are always ready to guard and defend it." - Daniel Webster
“Free men are not equal and equal men are not free.” - Tom Anderson
“When men are free to choose, men will choose freedom.” - Harlon Carter
“The secret of happiness is freedom, and the secret of freedom is courage.” - Thucydides
“You never have trouble if you are prepared for it.” - Theodore Roosevelt
“In a free society, government has no more place in education than it has in religion.” - Samuel Blumfield, Is Public Education Really Necessary?
Is your pistol within reach as you read this?

“For Henry II was a king who trusted his people, and who had no standing army, but who encouraged his people to be armed, as unpopular
tyrants dare not do.” - Trevelyan

"A nation which does not remember what it was yesterday, does not know what it is today, nor what it is trying to do. We are trying to do a futile thing if we do not know where we came from or what we have been about... The Bible...is the one supreme source of revelation of the meaning of life, the nature of God and spiritual nature and needs of men. It is the only guide of life which really leads the spirit in the way of peace and salvation. America was born a Christian nation. America was born to exemplify that devotion to the elements of righteousness which are derived from the revelations of Holy Scripture." - President Woodrow Wilson

To compel a man to furnish contributions of money for the propagation of opinions which he disbelieves, is sinful and tyrannical." - Thomas Jefferson

"A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity." - Sigmund Freud, General Introduction to Psychoanlysis (1952)

"Let us live in such a manner that upon our death it may be truly said, `He did not waste his brain.' " - Jeff Cooper
"Being right too soon is socially unacceptable." - Robert Heinlein
"There are no such things as dangerous weapons. There are only dangerous men." - Robert Heinlein, Methuselah
Doing what you like is freedom. Liking what you do is happiness

“What great thing would you attempt if you knew that you could not fail?” - Bob Schulter
“Aggressive fighting for the right is the noblest sport the world affords.” - Theodore Roosevelt
“Liberty cannot be established without morality, nor morality without faith.” - de Tocqueville
“Not to know events that happened before one was born is always to remain a child.” - Cicero

“Do not get into a fight if you can possibly avoid it, but never hit soft. Don't ever hit a man unless you must, but if you hit him, put him to sleep.” - Theodore Roosevelt

“The facts constitute a sharp sword. Intelligence constitutes the bone, muscle and sinew which wield the sword. Wisdom constitutes the will which causes intelligence to employ the sword.” - Winston Churchill

“In ascending order the qualities of Patriotism are:
1. To work, fight, or die for your own survival.
2. To work, fight, or die for your immediate family.
3. To work, fight, or die for a group, extended family, tribe, or clan.
4. To work, fight, or die for a group too large for all the individuals to know each other.
5. To work, fight, or die for a way of life.” - Robert A. Heinlein

“If you know how to shoot, and are quite ready to shoot, the chances are that you won't have to shoot.” - Blackjack Pershing
“Better to have a gun and not need it, than to need it and not have it.” - David Crosby
“When you get right down to the root of the meaning of the word 'succeed,' you find that it simply means to follow through.” - F. W. Nichol
“Don't worry so much about your self-esteem. Worry more about your character.” - Laura Schlessinger
“The pistol--learn it well and wear it always.” - Jeff Cooper

"Freedom of the press is guaranteed only to those who own one." - Alfred J. Liebling
"The only cure for stupidity is death." - Gautama the Buddha
"In order to destroy a man, it is only necessary to give his work the character of uselessness." - Schopenhauer
"At the heart of socialism lies the fallacy that human problems can be solved by social reorganization." - Solzhenitsyn
"One of the penalties for refusing to participate in politics is that you end up being governed by your inferiors." - Plato

The most doleful injuries a man can inflect upon his son are three:
To raise him without discipline.
To raise him without the joy of reading.
To raise him without firearms.

"Life is hopelessly complex for people who have no principles." - Joseph Sobram
"Work keeps at bay three great evils: boredom, vice, and need." - Voltaire
"If I must choose between righteousness and peace, I choose righteousness." - Theodore Roosevelt
"The essential elements of happiness are good health and a bad memory." - Albert Schweitzer
"An appeaser is one who feeds the crocodile—hoping it will eat him last." - Winston Churchill
"He is most free from danger who, even when safe, is on his guard." - Publius Cyrus
"A well disciplined society needs few laws; but it needs strong mores." - Bill Buckley
"A nations bravery in war cannot atone for its timidity in peace." -Vincent Massey
"Complacent ignorance is the most lethal sickness of the soul." - Plato
"Better a good enemy than a bad friend." - Plato

"Personal arms are to be taken away from men who are not capable, or neglectful, of their care." - Article 93, The Constitution of the Helvetian Confederation, Switzerland


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

No matter how good she looks, somebody is tired of putting up with her......


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

*"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover."* 

- *Mark Twain*


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

notoj said:


> No matter how good she looks, somebody is tired of putting up with her......


That is about as true as it gets.....


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

This is some advice my dad gave me growing up.

" Dont argue with an idiot you'll never win"
" Work smart not hard"
" Dont make me get the belt"


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Success is simply a matter of hanging on when others have let go.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Here is one...*

Trust in the Lord, all other pay cash!

Bob


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

I hate rude behavior in a man, won't tolerate it! 

Lonesome Dove


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

if you loan a man money when he's broke , he will always remember you........................................................every time he's broke!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

My Dad said in business, " a pig goes to the trough & a hog goes to slaughter "


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"falling in love is something that happens between a man and a woman who don't know each other very well, yet." --somerset maugham


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

"We're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Perception Is Reality


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

The two most important things in life are good friends and a strong bullpen.


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Don't worry about the mule. Just load the wagon.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's another one:

_"Really great moral teachers never do introduce new moralities: it is quacks and cranks who do that...The real job of every moral teacher is to keep on bringing us back, time after time, to the old simple principles which we are so anxious not to see."_

C. S. Lewis in Mere Christianity


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

"If you loan someone money and you never see them again, it was money well spent."

"Never get into an argument with an idot, they will drag you down to thier level where they are much more experienced."

(on a pink shirt to be worn by a guy)" keep laughing its your girlfriends shirt"

"he who laughs last didnt get the joke"

(from my Father) "Always keep your word son, when you have lost everything else in this world you will still have that"

"Wanna run it?"( said just before beaching a 18' boat 100 yards onto a sand bar with 2-3" of water)


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

MY WIFE RAN OFF WITH MY BEST FRIEND........AND I MISS HIM!!!!!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

#1 If you hang around the barbershop long enough, eventually you will get a hair cut.

#2 No man, on his death bed, ever said I wish I'd worked more.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

"Forget not that the earth delights to feel your bare feet and the winds long to play with your hair." Kahlil Gibran

"No person can have a new beginning, but every person can begin again and have a new ending." Buckner Fanning

"En boca cerada no entran moscas" (Flies don't enter a closed mouth)


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*I'll Have The Roast Duck, With The Mango Salsa*


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Here are some of mine:

"But the fact that some geniuses were laughed at does not imply that all who are laughed at are geniuses. They laughed at Columbus, they laughed at Fulton, they laughed at the Wright brothers. But they also laughed at Bozo the Clown."
Carl Sagan

"The truth of the matter is that you always know the right thing to do. The hard part is doing it."

General Norman Schwarzkopf


"Opportunity is missed by most people because is is dressed in overalls and looks like work."
Thomas Edison

"Leadership is a potent combination of strategy and character. But, if you must be without one, be without the strategy."

Norman Schwarzkopf

"It is easier to do a job right than to explain why you didn't."
 Martin Van Buren

"I cannot discover that anyone knows enough to say definitely what is and what is not possible."
Henry Ford


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> *I'll Have The Roast Duck, With The Mango Salsa*


I dont have much of an appetite right now!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

A wife and steady job have ruined many a good fisherman.

Fish to much? Can't be done.
Hemingway

There are three kinds of people in this world.
The ones that make things happen.
The ones who watch things happen.
The ones who wonder what happened.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Never argue with an idiot . . . a stranger may walk up and not know who's who.


----------



## FishDoc (Mar 18, 2006)

*"It is not the critic who counts: not the man who points out how* _*the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat." Teddy Roosevelt*_


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Ernest Hemingway - *"Never mistake motion for action."*

Frank Zappa - *"Most rock journalism is people who can't write interviewing people who can't talk for people who can't read."*

Andy Warhol - *"Dying is the most embarrassing thing that can ever happen to you, because someone's got to take care of all your details."*

Steven Tyler - *"And the things that come to those that wait may be the things left by those that got there first"*

Steven Tyler - *"And the things that come to those that wait may be the things left by those that got there first"*


----------



## MrsPurpleReign (Jun 17, 2006)

One of my daughter's favorite quote which she has posted on her mirror is:

"Shoot for the Moon,even if you miss, You'll land among the stars"

I'm not sure where she saw this but I like it.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Something I have told my kids to say to themselves..

"If it is to be, It's up to me"


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Man who stand on toilet, high on pot


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

De mortuis nil nisi Bonum!!!


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Light travels faster than sound... which is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

A closed mouth gathers no foot.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

A Quote from my Atty.

" I Deny Everything Now What's-Ya-got...

*MB*


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

these r 2 of my own.

ain't nothin' easy, cause there's always somethin'.

dreams are forvever, hope fades away.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

"I'm just tryin' to keep everything in balance, Woodrow. You do more work than you got to, so it's my obligation to do less." Augustus 'Gus' McCrae "Lonesome Dove"

"There are 2 kind of people in the world, those with loaded guns and those that dig" Blondie (Clint Eastwood) to Tuco (Eli Wallach) " The Good, The Bad and The Ugly"

"That's the way it goes, first your money and then your clothes" My Dad....All the time


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

Money , May not buy you Love or happiness,,,,But it sure increases your bargaining power.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

" I'd rather wrestle a bobcat in a briar patch than get between Mrs B and a rum cake!" Author Known

"Have croaker...will fish!" GoingCoastal(Dave) BWaahhhaaaaahh...:biggrin: 


And my signature of course!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

From my college english teacher: "You can tell alot about a person by what they write"

*MB*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> " *I'd rather wrestle a bobcat in a briar patch than get between Mrs B and a rum cake!"* Author Known
> 
> ....


*HEY! NO FAIR! YOU JUST MADE THAT UP!*


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

But is it true ????? LOL

*MB*


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"health nuts are going to feel really stupid someday, lying in the hospital dying of nothing." -- redd foxx


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Tall Steve said:


> This one is driving me crazy, I was initialy thinking western but I can't think of it.
> 
> Is it possibly from The Perfect Storm?


From the movie......Grumpy Old Men..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"the trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you're still a rat." -- lilly tomlin

"why is it that when we talk to god, we're praying, but when god talks to us, we're schizophrenic?" -- lilly tomlin


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I didn't know what happiness was untill I got married, and then it was too late....



I always keep a bottle of whiskey handy in case I see a snake, which I also keep handy......


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

The world is a tough place

It's even tougher when you're stupid.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

My sig line. Not just words but a way of life.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2 wrongs dont make a right....but three lefts do - Galliger


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

"you don't get excited about nothin', 'cept biscuits..... and whores."

Captain Woodrow F. Call to Captain Augustus McCrae, Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Trout Sniffer (Jun 7, 2005)

Life Would Be Alfully Borning If Only The Good Things Happen.


----------



## rockind308 (May 15, 2006)

"Pork is not a verb" from The Simpsons


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

from my brother in law..."the fish are where they are."
from my brother...."things are more like they are today than they have ever been."
from C.S. Lewis on taking things out of context...."wrenched from its context in the whole, and swollen to madness in its isolation."


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

" If you're going after Moby Dick, don't forget the tartar sauce!".... Author unknown


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

"I never met a girl I couldn't drink pretty"


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Were gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just one - heard it from my grandmother....

"Bless her heart, she can't help being ugly but couldn't she at least stay indoors"


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*This One's Very Old...*

The only three things in life that are fer sure are:

Time Will Tell

Chit Will Smell

and Water Will Seek It's Own Level.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> De mortuis nil nisi Bonum!!!


Help me on this one. Don't speak of the dead? Or The dead don't speak?
Arrrgh


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

"Everyones ignorant just in different subject" Roy Rogers


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

bill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedXCross*
> _De mortuis nil nisi Bonum!!!_
> 
> ...


I don't know.

"Don't speak evil of the dead."

"Dead men don't speak."

Beats me! LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ComeFrom? said:


> Chit Will Smell


my ex-wife thinks hers doesn't.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

"You may be whatever it is that you RESOLVE to be." - Stonewall Jackson

"Integrity is a gift a man gives to himself. It is the most expensive thing you can own and you can sell it in an instant, but you can never buy it back." - My Grandfather "Sandy" H.H. Hillyer Jr.

"Everyone has to believe in something. I believe I'll have another drink." - Anonymous

- Coach


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

CAUTION.......The light at the end of the tunnel may be anotherTRAIN............


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Perfect love sometimes does not come until the first grandchild.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

"The more I practice, the luckier I get"


Arnold Palmer


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

"When a man tells you he's the boss at his house, watch him son! He'll most likely try to lie to you about other things too." -- Uncle Cliff Fairbanks


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

"People in China are Starving"


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Lifes too Short to Hunt with an Ugly Gun....Live with a real Sassy Woman...or own a Dog that won't Hunt...


----------



## redbyfly (Jun 10, 2005)

Let's go so we can get back!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

don't be afraid to go after your dreams, and don't be afraid to pay the consequences to get there.

I like cats.....dead ones


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

A few from Aldous Huxley:

I'm afraid of losing my obscurity. Genuineness only thrives in the dark. Like celery. 


An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex. 


At least two-thirds of our miseries spring from human stupidity, human malice and those great motivators and justifiers of malice and stupidity: idealism, dogmatism and proselytizing zeal on behalf of religous or political ideas. 

Experience teaches only the teachable. 

After silence, that which comes nearest to expressing the inexpressible is music.

Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.

Death … It’s the only thing we haven’t succeeded in completely vulgarizing. . 

Single-mindedness is all very well in cows or baboons; in an animal claiming to belong to the same species as Shakespeare it is simply disgraceful. 

What is absurd and monstrous about war is that men who have no personal quarrel should be trained to murder one another in cold blood.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Women...You can't live with 'em....Pass the beer nuts.

Norm from Cheers


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

If it was easy everybody would do it.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

One from my Grandpa....

"It hurt all over more than anywhere else..."


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I was reminded of a few more last night as I watched one of my favorite movies, this shouldn't be too hard to tell what it is: (not in any particular order)

"I'm your huckleberry".

"Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave".

"Come on! Come on! Oh Johnny, you're no daisy, no daisy at all"

"I don't think I'll let you arrest us today, Behan".

"Go ahead. Skin it. Skin that smoke wagon and see what happens.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

" I reject your reality and insert my own ".


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

"This world's so full of meanness I wonder why God don't just turn off the sun and go away"
-character in _Suttree_, a novel by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## texaggie2007 (Dec 18, 2005)

"You're not the best; But you're the best I can do"
"If you're not from Texas I hope you realize how lucky you are to be around a bunch of Texans"


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Another one from Nugent I just saw
" You cant grill it till you kill it"


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

" If you want to go along then you gotta get along " Sam Rayburn


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

Just read all 17 pages of this thread and would like to say that I have enjoyed _*all them*_ and would ask that ya'll keep them coming.

Now for a few of my favorite quotes:

1. *Carpe diem--*Seize the day (Robin Williams)

2. *It's been quite a party *(Capt. Augustus McCrae)

3. *I hope you dance *(Lee Ann Womack)

4. *If you can read this the **b#@ch** fell off *(back of a motorcyclist's t-shirt)

CC Duck


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I_f today was a fish I would throw it back._

_ FL_


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Alimony is like buying oats for a dead horse.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Company is like fish. After a while they began to stink! 

Rude but true!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

This is one of my husband's favorites:

"I'm not henpecked; I just like the way my wife runs things."


Here's one I think we made up:

Ever notice that MOM upside down is WOW.


----------



## snagone (May 15, 2006)

Do not resent growing old, many are denied the privilege.

Son, you are long on mouth and short on ears. - John Wayne

You would argue with a possum. - Augustus McRae


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

*"God put the firewood there, but every man must gather and light it himself." The Lone Ranger*


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/34328.html


> All great things are simple, and many can be expressed in single words: freedom, justice, honor, duty, mercy, hope.


 http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/34328.htmlhttp://www.quotationspage.com/quote/34328.htmlhttp://www.quotationspage.com/myquotations.php?add=34328http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/34328.html#email







*Sir Winston Churchill*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

"You can shear a sheep 1000 times BUT you can skin him only once" WW


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

This also applies to fishing.

The finding and killing of game is but a part of the whole. Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## straw boss (Sep 27, 2005)

I told my son this one last Thursday at the wedding practice dinner
"A man in love is incomplete until he is married. Then he is finished"
Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

It's not how deep you plow, but how long you stay in the garden


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

*To Quote my dad*

If your'e going to be stupid, You better be tough...

Love ya Dad.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

You never seem to have enough time to do something right the first time but always enough time to do it twice. Dad


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Only floss the teeth you want to keep


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

"If people concentrate on the really important things in life, there'd be a shortage of fishing poles."


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

"please don't eat the toilet cakes" 
Anon, N.O., La. circa 1973


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

"Seek first to understand, then to be understood"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"more than any other time in history, mankind faces a crossroads. one path leads to utter despair and hopelessness, the other to total extinction. let's pray we have the wisdom to choose correctly." -- woody allen


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

"24 beers in a case, 24 hours in a day coincidence I think not"


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

HOW WILL YOU SPEND ETERNITY...SMOKING OR NONSMOKING??!!!


MrsTroutsnot


----------



## couchtater (Jun 10, 2006)

Having a penis is like having a best friend that always wants to play.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Fime tlyes where you're faving hun.


Life is like a box of chocolates.....

My dear, I have the where with all and the inclination but unfortunately I havent the time.


----------



## sotexasbob (Apr 29, 2006)

If your not the lead dog, the view never changes.


And from humting with my Grandfather when I was a kid, and missing a dove....
"Shoot 'em where they eat, not where the sheat"

Also..."they're dropping like turds from a tall ox."


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Only the dead will see the end of war...Pluto.

Don't judge a book buy it's cover.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Just came across this one while I was working up Cliff's story for the August issue of Gulf Coast Connections:


Dont whine... GRIND! Capt. Cliff Webb


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I am the poster child for political incorrectness..........


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Geez....I don't remember where I got this from.Lmao

Artyfiscials Always!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

"God deducts from our time on earth, the time that we spend fishing."


----------



## AM Cloutier (Jun 17, 2005)

Every morning in Africa, a gazelle wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning a lion wakes up. It knows it must outrun the slowest gazelle or it will starve to death. It doesn't matter whether you are a lion or a gazelle. When the sun comes up, you better start running.

I love animals...they taste good.

Why don't you use your head for something other than keeping your ears apart.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*Several quotes*

"Ignorance can be cured, stupidity is for life"

"Science and skill will ALWAYS prevail over ignorance and superstition"


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

All dames are alike: they reach down your throat and they can grab your heart, pull it out and they throw it on the floor, step on it with their high heels, spit on it, shove it in the oven and cook the s**t out of it. Then they slice it into little pieces, slam it on a hunk of toast, and serve it to you and then expect you to say, "Thanks, honey, it was delicious." 

Steve Martin as Rigby Reardon in Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*seen on t-shirt*

"Real me don't need no Fuc_in instructions"

seen on a t-shirt worn by a really sexy biker babe at a rally

"You have been a bad boy, go to my room"

"rain bothers fishermen, the fish are wet all the time"

"Capt. Black"

"The wind blew so hard, it blew the hair off my dawgs"


----------



## Frankie (Jul 29, 2005)

It's not how much you make, It's how much you spend!!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

"Work to Live, Don't Live to Work"


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

"Luck, when preparation and opportunity meet."


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

"You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose."


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

centexfisher said:


> "You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your friend's nose."


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to centexfisher again.

LOL! You sicky!​


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"Where's my purse?" "Where's my keys?"

"Now I wonder WHY I came into this room?!"

"Be sweet to your children - they're going to pick your nursing home." LOL


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Rodney Dangerfield from _Back to School_.....

"Look out for number one, don't step in number 2"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Nothing that has been forgotten is ever quite the same once it's been remembered.*
Trouthunter

*If by chance you should be viewing any work a man is doing if you like it or you love it tell him now.*

*Don't withhold your approbations 'till the Parson makes orations as he lies with snowy lilly o're his brow.*

*If you think some praise is due him now's the time to pass it to him for he cannot read his tombstone when he's dead.*

That last one is from an Elmer Keith book but for the life of me I can't remember who wrote it...I believe it was that anonymous guy. 

TH


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL! Great movie. I have that one in the library. Another one from that movie was "Bring a pitcher of beer every 7 minutes until someone passes out. Then, bring one every 10"



spawningbedassassin said:


> Rodney Dangerfield from _Back to School_.....
> 
> "Look out for number one, don't step in number 2"


----------



## sotexasbob (Apr 29, 2006)

I saw this on a t-shirt also..


I'd agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

" Beer is proof God wants us to be happy" Ben Franklin


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Mr. Rat, I have a writ here says you're to stop eating Chin Lee's cornmeal forthwith. Now it's a rat writ, writ for a rat, and this is lawful service of the same.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Company is like fish! After awhile they began to stink!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nothing more boring than watching wet paint dry!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

...Never trust a skinny cook!
...If you want to get ahead in life, use the one you got!
...crooked like a dog's hind leg.


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

"The problem with loving problem-sovling is, You're always in the middle of a problem"

I think that should be a headliner for co-dependancy.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

''Dont write checks your a** cant cash'' from my Dad and ''The road to hell is paved with good intentions'' Charles Wallace from the book A Wrinkle in Time.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

From my dad, early in the morning,first day of our vacation....

"GET UP, YOU CAN SLEEP WHEN YOU'RE DEAD!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"stuffed deer heads on the wall are bad enough, but it's even worse when they are wearing dark glasses and have streamers and ornaments in their antlers because you know they were enjoying themselves at a party when they were shot."

-- ellen degeneris


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

From my Grandmother giving me advice about women....."The truth is always the shortest"


----------

